# Custom Bergera BCR Heavy Tactical .308



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I did a press release on the new Bergera Custom Shop last year. The link below has it again - with a twist: Factory rep Eric Hendricks demonstrates the features of a BCR 20 heavy tactical in .308 caliber. Then I give it test at the range. Good stuff designed for the discriminating 1,000-yard plinker.

http://thinkingafield.org/2014/03/custom-bergara-bcr-20-test-fire-video.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! It sounded like you were pretty happy with your group.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It was within spec., but there was no measuring, I think I could get used to it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup for sure, thanks for sharing.


----------

